# Indiana Tech Director



## kentdjohnson (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello everyone. I work in high school theater as the drama director and technical director at DeKalb HS in Waterloo IN. I have also been a part of a group that has built an outdoor theater for our community of Auburn IN. Theater opens next summer.
Glad to be a part of this site.

Kent Johnson
Tech Director
DeKalb HS

Outdoor Theater
DeKalb High School


----------



## rochem (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to ControlBooth, Kent! In looking at some of the photos of your High School productions, you seem to have a pretty strong theatre program. I really like the sets and how the lighting works with the drops in your Beauty and the Beast photos. There's some pretty sweet lighting going on in Little Shop of Horrors as well. 

Get to be good friends with the Search feature. There's a wealth of information available here for those who take the time to look. Post any questions you may have and someone will definitely be able to help you out, if not many someones. And feel free to step in and provide answers for other questions if you have an idea. Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Kelite (Jan 14, 2010)

kentdjohnson said:


> Hello everyone. I work in high school theater as the drama director and technical director at DeKalb HS in Waterloo IN. I have also been a part of a group that has built an outdoor theater for our community of Auburn IN. Theater opens next summer.
> Glad to be a part of this site.
> 
> Kent Johnson
> ...





I don't mean to resurrect a dead post, but I had just seen another posting of yours, Kent. My name is Keith Kankovsky from Apollo Design Technology, located in Fort Wayne IN, just down the road from you. We are very familiar with FWCS, East Noble and DeKalb fine arts programs.

Welcome to the ControlBooth Kent, I hope we get the chance to bump into each other at a show soon!


----------

